# دائرة مجربة



## النجار2 (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم

قمت بشراء مواتير vexta يابانية الصنع وعندما حاولت تجميع دريف مناسب لها وجدت ان اطرافها 5 اطراف ومكتوب عليها 5 phase هل هناك دائرة مجربة لمثل هذه الانواع من المواتير او هل يمكن تحويل هذه المواتير لتعمل مع دوائر اخرى؟

صورة الموتور هنا 









السلام عليكم


----------



## أبو عائشه (14 يوليو 2010)

انا عندى نفس المشكله يا جماعه ياريت تساعدونا لم اجد دائرة تحكم لهذه المحركات وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع وهل من مجيب:18:


----------



## ksmksam (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي نفس المشكله
بس بدات بتصميم دائرة pic وبداء المحرك بالعمل بس بدون عزم ومازلت احاول


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

الإخوة الأفاضل
المحرك ذو الأطراف الخمسة هو من نوع Unipolar
وصورته كما بالرسم المرفق:





والدرايفر المخصص للتعامل معه لابد وأن يكون مخصص لمحركات Unipolar وليس الـ Bipolar ذو الأربعة أطراف.


----------



## ahmedcnc (16 يوليو 2010)

انا عندى اربع مواتير setper motor من شركه step sya وصنع يابانى ايضا بس 6 اطراف 
ولو انت عايز قول


----------



## النجار2 (16 يوليو 2010)

ahmedcnc قال:


> انا عندى اربع مواتير setper motor من شركه step sya وصنع يابانى ايضا بس 6 اطراف
> ولو انت عايز قول



اشكرك اخى لكن انا محتاج دائرة لمثل هذه المواتير التى معى ولست فى حاجة للمواتير نفسها فلدى 9 مواتير من هذا النوع


----------



## أبو حمودي (16 يوليو 2010)

وفقكم الله وجعلكم ذخرا لهذه الأمة التي هي أصلا اساسا لشتى ضروب العلوم منذ عهد بن سينا وبن حيان وغيرهما


----------



## أبو حمودي (16 يوليو 2010)

أرجو من الأخوة الكرام إرسال كل ما يتعلق بعمل الدونقل وطريقة كسر الاسترونج 
ولكم عاطر تحياتي
مخلصكم/ أبو حمودي


----------



## أبو عائشه (16 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذه المحركات تسمى 
5-PHASE
اى خمس ملفات وتوصيلها شبيه بتوصيل 
Unipolar
:86:مثل الصوره التى فى الاسفل​ 


 

او كتوصيل بطريقة
Bipolar 
ولكن زيادة ملف عن باقى الانواع الاخرى مثل 
2-PHASE
وهى سهلة التوصيل
ولكن هذه المحركات معقدة شيئا ما 
واليكم توصيل هذه المحركات بطريقة 
Bipolar​ 



 
وشكرا لأخى النجار لفتح مناقشه كهاذه لانى اعانى من نفس المشكله واكيد اخوه مثلنا يعانون من هذه المشكله ولا نطلب سو دائرة التحكم بهذه المحركات دائرة التحكم فقط
وأرجو من الذين يعاتبون الاخوه الذين وقعوا او بمعنى اصح توفر عندهم مثل هذه المحركات
بان يقولوا لهم وانت ليه تتعامل مع مثل هذه المحركات ---------
ويعنى خلاص خلصت المحركات علشن تتعامل مع هذه المحركات ------------
او يقول لهم وانت ليه تتعب نفسك ما عندك نوعيات كثيره وسيبك من 5 فاز لانها متعبه والله يا اخوان لن نتعلم حتى نتعلم كيف نوصل هذا وكيف يركب هذا وكيف نشغل هذ وووووووووو
حتى نكتسب الخبره 
ومن عنده علم فليعلم من لا يعلم 
وزكاة العلم تعليمه وحتى تكون صدقه جاريه 
وكل من يتعلم يدعوا لك بظهر الغيب 
اخوانى لا تزعلوا منى فانى اريد ان اتعلم منكم وأخيرا أشكر أخى النجار لانه اتاح لى الفرصه لأطرح فكرتى واقول رأى
دمتم فى رعاية الله:12:​


----------



## النجار2 (16 يوليو 2010)

اخى ابو عائشة زادك الله علما ونفع بك الناس فاشكر كل للشكر لله اولا ثم لك فانت صاحب علم وفضل ولم تبخل به على احد كما لم تغلظ لاحد فى الكلام فإنك لين هين كذا المؤمن وجزاك الله كل خير يا اخى


----------



## أبو عائشه (17 يوليو 2010)

:11: :11: :11::18:


----------



## أبو عائشه (19 يوليو 2010)

اين اهل الخبره والا نرمى المحركات وخلاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::18:
مش معقول مفيش حد يسمع عن المحركات ال5
phase
ارجوكم من عنده دائره او رسمه يدلنا عليها مع العلم انى وجدت موقع يتكلم عن مثل هذه
المحركات وصنعت الدائره 
ولكن للاسف الشديد اصبح المحرك يترنح يمينا وشمالا
ولم تكن فعاله ابداوها هو ارابط لمن اراد اتجربه
http://dsaprojects.110mb.com/electronics/cnc/cnc_ctrl.html
وهذه صورة المحركات التى لدى مصغره​ 






 
وها هو رابط الصور بوضوح
http://www.4shared.com/file/UXhRg2IC/BU_AISHA.html​ 
وهذا رابط الدائره التى وجدتها​ 










 
وهذا ملف الhex
http://dsaprojects.110mb.com/electronics/cnc/5-phase_final.zip
وهذا رابط الموقع
http://dsaprojects.110mb.com/electronics/cnc/cnc_ctrl.html
وارجوا الا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم ولكن لا مفر من تبادل الخبرات 
وهذا رابط فيديو ماكينتى على metcafe
وهى متواضعة الصنع الاصدار الاول وكانت مجرد تجربه
وظلت تعمل حتى سددت مصاريف تكلفتها وزياده وهذه تجربه فقط لا غير
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/3656459/asmcnc/​ 
وهذا الاصدار الثانى واستخدمت فيها محركات كبيره والتى فى الصور السابق ذكرها 
والمكتوب علي
4-phase
8طرف
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/4396413/cnc_test_3d/
واشكر لكم رحابة الصدر
ولنا لقاء بعون الله​


----------



## النجار2 (22 يوليو 2010)

اضح انه لا يوجد احد على علم بالمشكلة


----------

